# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Thư gửi Thượng đế

## conmeonhieuchuyen

Ở bưu cục nọ, có một lá thư đề người nhận là Thượng đế, Thiên đường.

Dĩ nhiên là không thể gửi nó đi, họ bèn mở ra xem, thư viết: "Gửi Thượng đế! Tôi là một bà lão tội nghiệp 80 tuổi. Suốt cả đời, tôi chẳng đòi hỏi gì. Nhưng hiện nay tôi đang rất cần 100 đô la. Xin Người hãy rủ lòng thương mà ban số tiền đó cho kẻ già này".

Cả bưu cục mủi lòng, mỗi người quyên góp một ít tiền, được 90 đô la gửi cho bà cụ. Hôm sau, bà lão gửi thư khác, cũng cho Thượng đế. Lần này ông giám đốc gọi tất cả nhân viên tới để nghe đọc lời cảm ơn: "Thưa Thượng đế, tôi xin cảm ơn Ngài với tấm lòng sâu sắc. Nhưng tôi chỉ nhận được có 90 đô la, còn 10 đô la đã bị bọn bưu cục 'thó' mất rồi!".

----------

